# Vortex oder Sieb?



## schnacki (2. Apr. 2009)

Guten Morgen
ich hab mal eine Frage, ist es besser meinen Teich, den ich gerade etwas verändern will, und den Filter per Schwerkraft zu betreiben will, einen Votex   (500l Tonne) oder ein Siebfilter zu bauen, ohne Schwimmer oder sowas, der die Zufuhr abschaltet, damit der Siebfilter nicht vollläuft?

Und kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich einen Drehzahlsteller von Brennerstuhl herbekomme?

Vielen Dank schon mal!
und sonnige Grüße aus dem Norden
Tim


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

hallo tim,

mit schwerkraft-filter kenne ich mich nicht aus.

arbeite selber mit einem gepumpten filter und muss sagen, das ein siebfilter / spaltsieb viel mehr dreck als ein vortex oder bürsten aus dem wasser zieht.

vorteil ist das der dreck nicht mehr mit dem wasser in berührung kommt und nicht in lösung gehen kann.

wie man bei schwerkraft die sache mit dem siebfilter / spaltsieb löst, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

gruß peter


----------



## schnacki (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Hallo Peter
danke schon mal für die Antwort. Bei Schwerkraft sind ja eigentlich alles Filtertonnen auf einem Level! Heißt also, das das Sieb auch unter Wasser steht! Und das ist halt meine Frage, ob das trotzdem reicht, da der Dreck ja eingentlich nicht mehr durch das  Sieb kommt! Aber ob es dann ,weil es ja noch im Wasser ist, dann irgendwelche "Ablagerungen" weitergibt, die durch das Sieb gehen


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

hallo tim,

für schwerkraft gibt es auch siebfilter und spaltsiebe, die den dreck sofort aus dem system entfernen. ....habe mal was in der art bei meinem koihändler gesehen.
die teile waren auch nicht so groß und so könntest du den platz für etwas anderes nutzen, wenn du keinen fortex mehr hast.

sicher werden dir die profis aus dem forum sagen können, was du am besten machst und was es für möglichkeiten 
bei schwerkraft gibt.
bin leider nur anfänger und kann dir da nicht viel helfen

kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen!
nach dem bau von meinem siebfilter, hatte ich so gut wie keine faden algen mehr im teich.
ich vergleiche mal die fadenalgen/nährstoffe mit dem rasen mähen im garten.
arbeit man mit einem fangkorb, dann zieht man die nährstoffe raus
arbeite man ohne fangkorb, dann bringt man die nährstoffe wieder zurück und der rasen wächst besser.

gruß peter


----------



## schnacki (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

ja, kaufen kann man viel, aber ich will es erstmal so einfach und gut wie möglich machen! Und deshalb meine Frage, ob man einfach eine große Tonne in kreisenden Bewegungen oder ein Sieb nimmt, was sozusagen unter Wasser steht, wo dann der Dreck im Wasser bleibt, aber nicht weiter in die nächsten Filterkammern kommen, nehme!


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

hallo tim,

bei mir am teich ist alles eigenbau.
ich schaue mir immer die tollen teile beim händler an und dann
 baue ich es nach.

habe nur die befürchtung bei dir, das dein sieb nach paar stunden zu ist ,wenn es unter wasser (ähnlich wie ein filterkorb) ist.
ich glaube es gibt auch siebe die unter wasser betrieben werden, allerdings wird da der dreck, der sich außen am sieb ansammelt von innen nach außen weggespült.
ist so ein teil was sich innen dreht und mit wasserdruck das sieb anstrahlt.

bin leider mit meinem anfänger-latein am ende und nun müssen die profis aus dem forum ran.

gruß peter


----------



## schrope (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Hallo Tim!


			
				schnacki schrieb:
			
		

> oder ein Siebfilter zu bauen, ohne Schwimmer oder sowas, der die Zufuhr abschaltet, damit der Siebfilter nicht vollläuft?


Das wird nicht funktionieren!
Ein Siebfilter braucht IMMER eine Durchflussmengenregelung, sonst läuft der Filter über, oder die Pumpe saugt Luft!
Es ist zwar nicht zwingend dies mit einem Schwimmer und Trennwand zu machen, aber einen derartigen Mechanismus braucht man.

Drehzahlsteller gibts von Brennenstuhl nicht, nur einen Steckdosendimmer, z.B. HIER.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## schnacki (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Hallo Peter
danke für den Link, und diesen Dimmer kann man also nehmen, um eine Rohrpumpe HP zu dimmen?! Der ist ja echt günstig!

Also wäre es dann besser lieber die erste Tonne als Vortex zu nehmen?


----------



## schrope (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Hallo Tim!



			
				schnacki schrieb:
			
		

> und diesen Dimmer kann man also nehmen, um eine Rohrpumpe HP zu dimmen?! Der ist ja echt günstig!


Kann ich dir nicht 100%ig sagen, aber ich nehme an ja. Wenn er die Leistung der Pumpe nicht schafft dann merkst du es sobalt du die Pumpe anschaltest. 

Vortex ist eine nicht mehr Zeitgemäße Vorfilterung und würde ich dir nicht empfehlen! Da bei einem Vortex erstens der Schmutz im Wasser bleibt und dort in Lösung geht und das nicht der Sinn eines Vorfilters sein soll und zweitens geht da viel zu viel grober Schutz durch und setzt deine darauffolgenden Biokammern zu.

Nimm besser einen Siebfilter, wie schon erwäht, der filtert den Grobschmutz AUS dem Wasser, da er NICHT unter Wasser steht. So kann der Grobschmutz nicht in Lösung gehen.
Das mit dem Sieb unter Wasser in einem Vortex nennt man SiFi-Patrone. Ist aber in meinen Augen auch nicht besser, dort hast du zwar eine bessere Grobabscheidung, aber der Schmutz wird nicht aus dem System entfernt und geht auch dort in Lösung.

Deine Möglichkeiten:
- Kauf eines Spaltsiebfilters (teuer)
- bau eines Siebfilters mit Siebgewebe (bei Schwerkraftsystem ohne Durchflussmengenregelung nicht möglich, aber machbar (bin selbst dabei einen zu bauen), aber dafür um einiges billiger)
- wechsel zu gepumpten System, Herstellung eines Siebfilters seeehr billig (<100€)
- Halbschwerkraft, BA und Skimmer in Pumpenkammer (z.B. Regentonne) und von dort mit Pumpe in einen Siebfilter und dann weiter in die Biokammern (auch billig, jedoch Verlust der Schwerkraftvorteile) --> Siehe hierzu Oli.P's System

Du siehst es gibt zig Möglichkeiten, statt eines Vortex die alle besser sind! 

Denk nochmal darüber nach!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## schnacki (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

ok danke für die Erklärungen! Dann werde ich den Vortex erstmal aus meinen Gedanken streichen! War eh nur die 2. Wahl, da ich eher an ein "Sieb" dachte! Nun muß ich mal gucken, wie ich es am Besten hinbekommen! Mit einem Halbschwerkraftsystem will ich mich wirklich anfreunden, denn dann brauche ich ja 2 Pumpen, und das laß ich lieber


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Hallo,

warum braucht man für ein Halbschwerkraft System zwei Pumpen......


----------



## schrope (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> warum braucht man für ein Halbschwerkraft System zwei Pumpen......



Ja, das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt. 

@Tim
Schau dir Olli.P's System noch einmal genau an, er betreibt nämlich ein solches Halbschwerkraftsystem....

MfG,
Peter


----------



## schnacki (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

also meine Filtertonnen will ich alle eingraben und aus der letzten Kammer auf einen Wasserfall pumpen! Wenn ich jetzt von der 1.Tonne in die 2. Tonne pumpe, dann brauche ich ja immer noch eine, die aus der letzten Tonne das Wasser auf meinen Wasserfall pumpt, oder?


----------



## schrope (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Ja, das ist richtig, aber dann ist es aber auch kein Halbschwerkraftsystem mehr, sondern :crazy !!
Halbschwerkraft heißt, dass das Wasser per Schwerkraft in eine Pumpkammer gelangt, von dort in den Filter gepumpt wird und per Schwerkraft wieder zurück in den Teich fließt.

Wenn du alle deine Tonnen eingraben willst, bleibt dir nur ein volles Schwerkraftsystem übrig, wo du dann von der letzten Tonne zurückpumpst.
Dann musst du eben einen entsprechenden Siebfilter bauen oder kaufen. Anders geht es nicht! 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

mal eine dumme frage.

tim kann doch auch mit einem siebfilter/ spaltsieb ,die anlage mit schwerkraft betreiben?

zb. kann er nach dem siebfilter die restlichen kammer einfach ca. 30 tiefer machen.
in die zweite kammer ein schwimmer einbauen, der den einlauf von der ersten kammer regelt.
einen schwimmer hat man schnell selber mit einem leichtgängigen schieber gebaut .
im schwimmbadbau bekommt man die schwimmer auch zum kaufen, wenn man nicht basteln mag.

so hätte tim seine gewünschte schwerkraftanlage und hat eine vernünftige vorabscheidung.


----------



## schnacki (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

ja, das weiß ich halt nicht genau, wie ich da so einen Schwimmer bauen soll/kann! ich hab zwar keine 2 linken Hände und bekomme so eingentlich viel allein hin, aber da wüßte ich  jetzt nicht, wie ich das anfangen sollte!


----------



## schrope (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*



> zb. kann er nach dem siebfilter die restlichen kammer einfach ca. 30 tiefer machen.
> in die zweite kammer ein schwimmer einbauen, der den einlauf von der ersten kammer regelt.



Kannst du mal schnell eine Zeichnung machen wie du das meinst?
Ich glaube das funktioniert nicht, weil du musst bei einem Siebfilter immer den Einlauf in den Siebfilter regeln und nicht den auslauf.
Kannst du auch einen Link angeben wo man sehen kann welchen Schwimmer du da aus dem Schwimmbadbau meinst?

MfG,
Peter


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

hallo tim,

schreib doch einfach ins forum, das du teichfreunde aus deiner nähe suchst.
da wird sich sicher jemand finden, der dir bei der planung hilft.

das mit dem schieber/schwimmer war nur so eine idee von mir !
ich würde zb. so einen schwimmer / schieber bauen....
 an den einlauf zur 2 kammer an das ht rohr einen schieber anbringen ,so  das die stange vom schieber nach unten zeigt.
an die stange etwas mit auftrieb anbringen, was man in der höhe verstellen kann.
wäre dann so ähnlich wie bei einem spülkasten von einem wc.

aber wie gesagt, ich kenne mich nicht mit schwerkraftanlagen aus und bin selber anfänger.
darum mein tipp, das du ins forum einen gesuch nach teichfreunden aus deiner nähe schreibst.

gruß peter


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

hallo peter,

ich schau mal, das ich am wochenende die zeit zum zeichnen finde.
einen link habe ich gerade nicht im kopf, aber schau mal bei tante googel nach schwimmbadbau.
aber schaue bitte nach firmen, die große schwimmbäder bauen, die brauchen die schieber/ schwimmer für die schwallwasserbehälter .

gruß peter


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Servus Tim

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen von mir

Ich kenne ja deine Gegebenheiten landschaftlicher Natur nicht 

Könntest du dir vorstellen:
Siebfilter in Schwerkraft = gleiches Niveau wie Teich
Rest des Filters beim Wasserfall



Lauf des Wassers:
Teich > Siebfilter > Pumpe > Restfilter (beim Wasserfall) > Wasserfall (per Schwerkraft aus dem Restfilter) > Teich

So brauchst du keine 2.Pumpe sondern nur einen Sieb/Spaltfilter mit Niveauregulierung

Vorstellbar


----------



## schrope (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*



			
				schnacki schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das weiß ich halt nicht genau, wie ich da so einen Schwimmer bauen soll/kann!



Schau dir doch das System vom USIII oder Estrosieve an. Hab mal die Handbücher mitangehängt. (@ Moderators darf ich das? sonst halt löschen.)

Oder das vom Economy Sieve, welches auch im Kauf nicht teuer ist.
Hier der Link zum Shop und wo man die Niveauregelung sieht und hier der Bericht eines Käufers.

http://www.a-koi.at/media/products/0926787001199362684.pdf           --> USIII
http://www.bubblebeadfilters.co.uk/Components/downloads/Es2_1.pdf  --> Estrosieve

MfG,
Peter


----------



## schnacki (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

hallo Helmut
kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, da ich ja froh bin, daß die Filtertonnen nicht zu sehen sind, sondern eingegraben!


----------



## schnacki (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

danke Peter
ich werde es mir mal in Ruhe angucken!


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

hallo helmut,


die lösung finde ich auch klasse !
nachdem ich das gelesen habe, bist du schuldig, wenn ich einen umbau in 2010 mache.:evil
für den auslauf zum bachlauf bräuchte ich nur einen höhenunterschied von 30cm und so hätte die pumpe so gut wie keinen verlust.
würde dann noch ein rückschlag ventil einbauen, das das wasser nicht zurücklaufen kann, wenn die pumpe mal den geist aufgibt.

gruß peter


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*



schnacki schrieb:


> hallo Helmut
> kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, da ich ja froh bin, daß die Filtertonnen nicht zu sehen sind, sondern eingegraben!



hallo tim,

wenn ich helmut richtig verstanden habe,dann kannst du die tonnen auch eingraben.

du musst nur mit den tonnen so hoch bleiben, damit das wasser in den bachlauf kann....
bzw. damit das wasser ungehindert in den teich laufen kann.

nur mal eine frage am rande..... wie möchtest du die tonnen spülen, damit der dreck der sich unten sammelt rauskommt?

gruß peter


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Servus Tim

Wie bringst du dein Wasser zum Wasserfall 
Denke du benutzt einen Schlauch.
Schichtest du ein paar Steine zu einem Steinhügel wovon dann der Wasserfall herunter fällt 

Ich würde ja überhaupt einen Pflanz/Bodenfilter statt der Tonnen machen.
Sieht auch besser (viele Pflanzen) aus und anfallende Arbeiten (Filtertechnisch) hast auch nicht mehr, außer einmal in der Woche den Siebfilter/Schmutzablaufschieber zu ziehen 

Also, Siebfilter (Schwerkraft) > Pumpe > 11/2" Leitung > Pflanz/Bodenfilter > Auslauf über Wasserfall in den Teich


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Servus Peter



Das war aber nur so grob hin geschrieben, da gibts Verbesserungspotential


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

hallo helmut,

deine idee ist klasse!
über den winter habe ich doch genügend zeit zum planen und basteln.

gruß peter


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Peter .... ist der Winter denn nicht vorbei 

Also bei uns schon 

Also ran ans Werk


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Peter .... ist der Winter denn nicht vorbei
> 
> Also bei uns schon
> 
> Also ran ans Werk



ne,ne....das nehme ich mir für das jahr 2010 vor.


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Hallo Peter,

Bedienungsanleitungen unterliegen auch dem Copyright, deshalb musste ich sie leider löschen. Wenn der Hersteller sie im Internet als Download anbietet, dann setz doch bitte einen Link.


----------



## schrope (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Bedienungsanleitungen unterliegen auch dem Copyright, deshalb musste ich sie leider löschen. Wenn der Hersteller sie im Internet als Download anbietet, dann setz doch bitte einen Link.


Okay, hab sie durch Links ersetzt.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## lollo (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Hallo,


schnacki schrieb:


> und diesen Dimmer kann man also nehmen, um eine Rohrpumpe HP zu dimmen?!


wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.  Steht doch im Link alles beschrieben.
*Nein*, kannst du nicht. Nur Lampen sind mit einem Dimmer zu regeln.
Motoren regelt man mit Drehzahlreglern.
Habe doch den Unterschied schon eingehend beschrieben, einfach mal die Suchfunktion des Forums benutzen.


----------



## schrope (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, kannst du nicht. Nur Lampen sind mit einem Dimmer zu regeln.
> Motoren regelt man mit Drehzahlreglern.



NEIN, das ist nicht richtig!

Ein Dimmer verändert doch nur den Effektivwert von Strom und Spannung. 
Vereinfacht gesprochen ist es egal ob nun eine Glühlampe weniger hell leuchtet oder sich ein Motor langsmer dreht.
Natürlich entstehen aber auch gewisse Probleme durch einen Dimmer: Einerseits die Störungen welche durch eine solch primitive Regelung hervorgerufen werden und andererseits das fehlende erhöhte Anlaufdrehmoment welches ein Motor benötigt.

Die Störungen welche ein solcher Dimmer verursacht sind jedoch für einen Motor unerheblich, da er diese einfach in Wärme umsetzt und bei einer Tauchpumpe ist dies in dem Maße egal.
Weiters verursachr ein Dimmer Hochfrequente Störungen, welche aber am Teich egal sein dürften, außer du bemerkst das deine Fische plötzlich in einem angeschnittenen-Sinus schwimmen... 

Das fehlende erhöhte Anlaufdrehmoment ist bei Pumpen mit den Leistungen welche an normalen Teichen eingesetzt werden ziemlich egal, da die einzige Last die sie antreiben müssen das Flügelrad ist und das unter Wasser steht. Anders sieht es bei größeren Motoren aus, so ab ~0,5kW :__ nase.
Aber dort ist der Anlaufstrom auch schon so groß das die meisten billigen Dimmer das sowieso nicht mehr schaffen und sich mit einem Knall verabschieden.

Natürlich ist ein Drehzahlsteller die bessere Wahl, da sie die oben genannten Probleme nicht besitzen und auch für Motore konzipiert sind.

Die HP Pumpen lassen sich übrigends ohne Probleme mit dem Brennenstuhl RD300 regeln.

Besser als der RD300 ist jedoch dieser von Conrad Art. 191331 - 62. Dieser kann mehr Leistung und ist auch für wirklich für Motore geeignet.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## lollo (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Hallo Peter,


schrope schrieb:


> NEIN, das ist nicht richtig!


Kann ich so nicht gelten lassen. 
Siehe hier zum Dimmer, oder hier zum Drehzahlregler. Hier sind die Unterschiede für einen Laien recht gut beschrieben.

Auch hier  wird das Thema ab Frage/Antwort 4 vom Hersteller beantwortet. 

Nun aber zum RD 300.


> Kann ich dir nicht 100%ig sagen, aber ich nehme an ja. Wenn er die Leistung der Pumpe nicht schafft dann merkst du es sobalt du die Pumpe anschaltest.


Hier in Beitrag 9, hast du Zweifel das der RD 300 für Pumpen ausgelegt ist.



> Die HP Pumpen lassen sich übrigends ohne Probleme mit dem Brennenstuhl RD300 regeln.


Hier gehst du nun her und schreibst das der RD 300 für Pumpen ausgelegt ist.
Woher dieser Sinneswandel auf einmal? 


Fakt ist, dass der Hersteller vorgibt das der Dimmer nur für Lampen ausgelegt ist, dass kann man schon in dem Link von dir sehen, und er weißt in seiner Anleitung hin,  kann man hier als PDF sehen  das nur die aufgeführten Beleuchtungsmittel angeschlossen werden dürfen.

Die Bezeichnung RD 300 sagt ja auch aus, *R*=Zeichen für Lampen, *D*= Dimmer, *300* = max. Leistung von 300 Watt.


----------



## schrope (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Hallo Lothar!

Bitte lass uns jetzt hier nicht über Elektrotechnik diskutieren! 
Ich kann hier aufgrund meiner Ausbildung sehr tief ins Detail gehen und das bringt dann niemanden mehr was. :crazy

Ich wollte hier einfach nur sagen, dass man nicht für alles die teuern Drehzahlsteller benötigt und auch, dass man Dimmer nicht nur für Glühlampen einsetzen kann.
Die Hersteller müssen natürlich darauf hinweisen da durch die unsaubere und primitive auslegung der Dimmer es zu Schäden am bertriebenen Gerät, sowie am Dimmer selbst kommen kann. (Beim Einsatz mit Motoren ist es meist der Dimmer welcher sich verabschiedet)
Vorallem gibt es natürlich beträchtliche Unterscheide was die Dimmer betrifft, so kann ein China Import sofort den Geist aufgeben, wohingegen ein anderer sehr lange seinen Dienst verrichtet.



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier  wird das Thema ab Frage/Antwort 4 vom Hersteller beantwortet.


Bitte, das kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen das du hier auf eine Frage/Antwort von Oase hinweist.
Ist doch klar das die auf ihren weit überteuerten Drehzahlsteller hinweisen!

Noch was, lies dir doch einmal genau die Frage/Antwort 7 durch! 
Hier schreibt Oase das ihr "Drehzahlsteller" durch Pahsenanschnittsteuerung funktioniert.  und dann lies deinen Link auf Wikipedia....... 

Und weiter noch, was ist für ein Unterschied zwischen einem 2 Phasen Trafo und einem 2 Phasen Wechselstrommotor, ausgenommen das beim Trafo ein statisches Magnetfeld erzeugt wird und beim Motor ein Drehfeld?
Bitte jetzt nicht prügeln, aber im Grunde stimmt die Aussage

Was den RD300 betrifft:

Was die Buchstaben bedeuten weiß ich, aber gut das du es hier nochmal für alle zusammengefasst hast. 

Mein Sinneswandel beruht auf einen 2 jährigen Erfahrungsbericht (erst nach meinem ersten diesbezüglichen Post gefunden) in einem anderen Forum, wo  die HP Pumpen mit dem RD300 betrieben und geregelt wurden.

Und nun Schluß damit!
Wer sich einen Drehzahlsteller kaufen will soll es machen und wer es weiter mit Dimmern macht soll es auch tun. Jedem das seine....

MfG,
Peter


----------



## lollo (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vortex oder Sieb?*

Hallo Peter,



schrope schrieb:


> Hallo Lothar! Ich kann hier aufgrund meiner Ausbildung sehr tief ins Detail gehen und das bringt dann niemanden mehr was. :crazy


und genau das können andere doch auch Peter. Ich hatte in deinem Profil dein Alter gesehen, in dem Alter hatte ich schon 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung in der Elektrotechnik, und jetzt, jetzt bin ich nach 46 Jahren Berufserfahrung schon einige Zeit im (Un) Ruhestand.



> Noch was, lies dir doch einmal genau die Frage/Antwort 7 durch!
> Hier schreibt Oase das ihr "Drehzahlsteller" durch Pahsenanschnittsteuerung funktioniert.


Genau das habe ich zum Anlaß genommen und hatte die Firma vor einiger Zeit angeschrieben, weil sie im Katalog ihr Produkt InScenio FM Master 3 als dimmbar bewerben, und bei den FAQ eine andere Aussage treffen. Die Antwort war dann, ist zwar nicht richtig, aber so reden alle.:smoki
Ich hatte den Vorgang hier im Forum dokumentiert.



> Die Hersteller müssen natürlich darauf hinweisen da durch die unsaubere und primitive auslegung der Dimmer es zu Schäden am bertriebenen Gerät, sowie am Dimmer selbst kommen kann. (Beim Einsatz mit Motoren ist es meist der Dimmer welcher sich verabschiedet)


Mir gehts hier einfach nur darum den Laien vor Schaden zu bewahren, und er den Unterschied zwischen einem Dimmer oder Drehzahlregler erkennen kann.
Es hat doch schon genug Beiträge über solche (Defekt) Vorfälle gegeben. 

Abschließend denke ich, ist es immer besser die Bedienungsanleitungen der Hersteller (wenn sie dann der Hersteller auch sind) zu beachten, als auf irgend welche Mutmaßungen dritter, ich habe von einem gehört der kannte einen......der hatte mal gesehen, herein zufallen


----------

